# The good and bad of Cyprus



## peanut (Jan 26, 2009)

I would like to ask the ones that already are or have been there to make a list with the things they like and the things they don't like aoubt life in Cypurs. I can't say anything yet as I haven't been there but the lists might help me and the others have a better insight.


----------



## Ann&Geoff (Feb 26, 2008)

That is a huge question to ask, but in a nutshell...
There are a few things I don't like, but they are small and insignificant when listing the pros!
If you are thinking about visiting Cyprus, like any other place, try different times of the year to find out how you get on with the climate, explore a lot, find out the places you prefer.
Everybody is different, I came to live here without previously visiting & was at home straight away, having been familiar with other Greek speaking islands. My husband had been here many times for many years. There is a lot to offer tourists here in many respects.
I love the people, the food, the culture and the landscape; it is also very good that English is widely spoken, the laws of the road (maybe not the drivers!)are similar to the UK.
Even in the current financial downturn, I still feel we are better off here and have no intention of ever leaving. Highly recommended! Ann


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Please be careful how you respond to this request. Messages may not contain any material which is or could be defamatory in any way. By all means say what you don't like but no names or details that could identify the 'offender'.


----------



## peanut (Jan 26, 2009)

I was thinking more of making a list but coz I never been there I didn;t want to start it.
Something like this:
I like
1.Weather 
2. Food
and so on


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

peanut said:


> I was thinking more of making a list but coz I never been there I didn;t want to start it.
> Something like this:
> I like
> 1.Weather
> ...


Love the weather, the people, the slow pace of life.
Love the troodos mountains, the beaches, the paphos forest.
Hate the way the locals drive.


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

We all are different, things i hate you may love.
If it feels right most of the time you can work around other things.
no where is 100%
Tricia


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

Fortuntately the good things do outweigh the bad, but I guess it's the hidden bad (or just annoying) things that will help some make decisions. I don't think there are any issues that would have made me regret moving here had I known about them in advance (except perhaps the poor experience we had in state and private hospitals). My list of bad or just annoying things would be:

1. Culture of the average - few people try to do an excellent job - this ranges from late contractors, slap happy workmanship, rubbish tradespeople who just muddle through (including electricians that can leave properties in a dangerous state) - rip off merchants putting cheap materials in when you've paid for better etc. This culture can be overcome by having a Cypriot friend or relative scream and shout at the top of their lungs at everyone you hire to make sure they keep trying until they get it right. Most times this works - eventually we befriended most of our contractors and became good friends (most are very friendly even if they're not very good at what they do) and then they do try to get it right before the shouting gets unbearably loud. On the other side of the coin of course there are always those that buck the trend. A plumber in the Troodos came out an an ungodly hour to sort out our water system, got covered in gunk and went off having restored the water and refused to take a penny saying he only lived across the road and was up anyway.


2. It's loud! Cyprus can be quite loud and brash at times (this could be on the plus list - but not when you have to get up at five for work and next door have decided to roll out the Fougou and have a souvla party. Even the slightest discussion between family or friends can sound like a force 10 hurricane argument if you can't understand what they're shouting about. More often than not it's just friendly banter, but to the uninitiated it sounds like a major fight is brewing...

3. Not what you know but who you know attitude. Experience and qualifications don't seem to stand for much here, whilst family connections and nepotism are king. This can lead to unfairness that is sometimes hard to put up with. Not just talking about selfish syndrome why can't I get a better job stuff - here's an example - got a parking ticket and had to pay the fine - but was parked legally. Got another - again parked legally. Turns out the guy who owned the pay car park just across the road from where I was parking is related to the guy that issues the tickets. If enough people are booked across the way (where it is legal to park) maybe they'll start using the pay parking... Was eventually shown an illegal place to park where I wouldn't get a ticket as the boss is related to the station chief who has organised parking for relatives and their businesses...

4. Top of the list is rule breaking - mostly related to the truly dangerous and frightening way that locals drive. No respect for rules of the road at all. Drivers are universally selfish and completely oblivious to the dangers of tailgating, running red lights, speeding and eating, drinking and using a mobile whilst driving the wrong way down a slip road at breakneck speed to take a short cut - and will normally be quite rude and angry and act as if it's *your* fault if you happen to get in their way.

Whilst there have been times when I'm very angry and annoyed to the point of deciding to return to the UK (normally after an altercation on the road it must be said - usually through missing a major accident by a hair's breadth) a stiff drink and a few minutes on the balcony soon sorts it!


----------



## RonJeremy (Sep 17, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Hate the way the locals drive.


Uh oh, I keep hearing that on the forums, and the weirdest thing is YOU ARE FROM UK!!!!
I moved to UK a couple of years ago and noticed the brits are totally incapable of driving, I have never been to a place where the drivers are as bad as the UK (I don't own a motorcycle here in the UK simply because I've seen too many crashes with my own eyes here I would be terrified to be on the road so unprotected).

But I'm looking to move to Cyprus, and somehow you say it's even worse there! omg...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

RonJeremy said:


> Uh oh, I keep hearing that on the forums, and the weirdest thing is YOU ARE FROM UK!!!!
> I moved to UK a couple of years ago and noticed the brits are totally incapable of driving, I have never been to a place where the drivers are as bad as the UK (I don't own a motorcycle here in the UK simply because I've seen too many crashes with my own eyes here I would be terrified to be on the road so unprotected).
> 
> But I'm looking to move to Cyprus, and somehow you say it's even worse there! omg...


Uk drivers are fantastic compare to Cypriots who will drive with their mobile one hand and a ciggie in the other. They will jump out in front of you from side streets and cross over in front of you on roundabouts because they have no idea how to use the lanes.
The good thing is that unlike in the UK where you watch out for other drivres IN CASE they do something silly, here you watch out for them because YOU KNOW they will do something silly, so you are much more on your guard and always aware of what other drivrs are doing, so you somehow manage to avoid accidents.

Veronica


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

RonJeremy said:


> Uh oh, I keep hearing that on the forums, and the weirdest thing is YOU ARE FROM UK!!!!
> I moved to UK a couple of years ago and noticed the brits are totally incapable of driving, I have never been to a place where the drivers are as bad as the UK (I don't own a motorcycle here in the UK simply because I've seen too many crashes with my own eyes here I would be terrified to be on the road so unprotected).
> 
> But I'm looking to move to Cyprus, and somehow you say it's even worse there! omg...


It sounds as though you've never driven in Italy, France, Greece etc if you think the UK is bad!!!

Pete


----------



## RonJeremy (Sep 17, 2009)

oh dear...


----------



## daveayre (Aug 30, 2009)

:clap2: just to add a point about Brits driving abroad,just back from Aiya napa and the roads were over run with hired quads and mopeds driving like complete numptys, every taxi i got in throughout my stay commented without even me mentioning it, one night the police were stopping every hired moped/quad for spot checks.
Have to say though it is quite funny to sit and watch the driving standards,i was sat waiting for a shop to open after dinner and within the 40 minutes i was sat there, there must have been about 6 near misses, put it down to the hot weather and nice scenery to look at lollane:


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

Other than the driving, which seems to be everyone's grip, how about the lack of recycling, the litter and the use of plastic bags? I have seem lots of workers spend days picking up littler from the roadside up here in Troodos only to find that two days later the litter is back. So I suppose it is lack of consideration for the countryside. And the over use of plastic bags. In my local supermarket they know I always bring my own reusable bag (M&S!!) and now don't try to put everything in a plastic one. 

However on the up side, we live in a tiny village and have been made to feel part of the village. We get fruit and veg left on the doorstep if we are out and have made very good local friends.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

There are recycling depsits but not many people use them - not many locals anyway. My main complaint is the heat or lack of good A/C in most places. I do enjoy the fresh air and the sea breeze but in August in Kato Paphos it is stifling to eat outside and can be too much. That is the only other complaint no one mentioned. I like to be comfortable when eating out and that is sometimes hard to find in summer. 

Kimonas is right on with many of his views regarding ways of doing business and cultural differences but that is all part of living abroad.


----------



## colroy (Apr 13, 2009)

Please remember if you do move to cyprus the way they treat there pets takes some getting used to . As they are not known as good with animals. We used to visit the pet shelters and believe me they are full to the brim and i dont men full to uk standard i mean full to the beams.


----------



## Pamie (Oct 28, 2008)

peanut said:


> I would like to ask the ones that already are or have been there to make a list with the things they like and the things they don't like aoubt life in Cypurs. I can't say anything yet as I haven't been there but the lists might help me and the others have a better insight.


I have been here a while now and I am fed up with expats moaning about Cyprus quote 'If you cant stand the heat get out of the kitchen' Wherever you go there are good and bad points. I personally love the climate, the food, the scenery and there are lots of lovely people. I admit the driving out here is useless and indeed most of the times very rude, but you can get that the world over. Anyway I am a very happy expat and plan on staying forever !!!!


----------

